# Hilfeee! Canyon oder Rose MTB?



## blondulo (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor eine große Entscheidung.
Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Canyon Spectral oder Rose Crystal Stoke kaufen soll.
Bin 1,63/55kg - Schrittlänge 77cm
Das Bike will ich auf Singletrails, Wald, Wurzel, Schotterstrasse, keine Bike Parks benutzen.

Das Rose scheint alles zu haben was ich mir vorstellen kann. - hat noch 26" Laufräder
http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-crystal-stoke-3-2014/aid:651566

Das Trend ist aber alles grösser zu machen und Canyon hat mehr Federweg, grössere Laufräder, etc.
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560

Mein Budget liegt bei ca 2400€

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2015)

Hmm, die beiden Räder passen aber irgendwie für meinen Geschmack nicht so recht ins selbe Schema.
Das Rose ist mit 69° Lenkwinkel doch sehr "Cross-Country" mäßig ausgelegt, das Canyon geht von der Geometrie her eher in Richtung "All-Mountain" bis "Enduro". Ich weiß, immer diese grässlichen Marketing-Schubladen  aber für irgendwas müssen die ja auch mal gut sein 

Bei deiner Körpergröße würde ich doch sehr in Richtung 26'' tendieren, zumindest falls du gerne technisch anspruchsvollere Abfahrten magst. Leider schwierig, da noch was passendes zu finden. Falls du eher leichtere Touren fahren willst und eher fitness-orientiert fährst, wäre gegen 27,5'' nichts einzuwenden.

Umreiße doch mal dein Einsatzgebiet etwas genauer. Was sind für dich "Singletrails, Wald, Wurzel"? Steile, technisch anspruchsvolle Wanderwege, oder eher sanfte Flowtrails zum Genießen?
Wie viel Erfahrung hast du bereits? Welches Rad fährst du momentan?
Stehst du noch ganz am Anfang deiner "Bike-Karriere", oder weißt du bereits sicher, wo die Reise für dich hingeht, sprich: was deine liebste Spielart beim Biken ist?

Und bist du streng auf Rose oder Canyon fokussiert, oder könnte es auch was anderes sein?
Es gibt da ja noch einige andere nette Räder auch für kleinere Menschen. Das Propain Tyee Flo würde mir z.B. spontan einfallen, wenn es mehr in Richtung "Enduro" bzw. mehr Federweg gehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blondulo (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe einen Simplon Stomp gehabt - wurde auber verkauft, da ich mich in andere Richtung ziehen wollte.
Ich mag Waldwege, Feldwege, Steigungen und Abfahrten. Ich fahre aber auch ganz gerne in Kitzbühler Alpen und da war mein Stomp schon am Grenzen. Am liebsten habe ich die Flowtrails.

Ich bin nicht nur Canyon oder Rose - orientiert, es scheint mir aber zu sein, dass man bei denen das meiste für das Geld bekommt.
Bei Rose war der Catch "CrossCountry oder doch lieber All Mountain? Wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt das CRYSTAL STOKE 3"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2015)

Das Stomp hat doch auch 140mm Federweg, oder? Meinst du mit Kitzbühler Alpen sowas die Brechhorntrail, Ehrenbachtrail, Lisi-Osl etc.?
Ich kenn dort nur die o.g. Strecken, die ich unter einfache Flowtrails einordnen würde und das Stomp sicher an keine Grenzen bringt?


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2015)

Du hast/hattest ein Simplon Stomp und willst es durch ein Rose Crystal Stoker ersetzen? Warum?
Wenn du findest, dass das Stomp an der Grenze ist für deinen Einsatz, was soll das Crystal Stoker dann besser machen?
Die Geometrie ist bei beiden Rädern ziemlich CC-lastig, ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass sich das hinsichtlich des primären Einsatzzwecks beider Räder so furchtbar unterscheiden könnte. Die 130mm Gabel am Crystal Stoker macht den Braten da nicht fett, die Geometrie ist und bleibt "CC".
Außerdem finde ich auf den zweiten Blick das Sitzrohr am Rose Bike furchtbar hoch. 426mm... das würde ich mit 170mm Körpergröße im technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren Trail nicht haben wollen. Du bist nochmal deutlich kleiner. Zusammen mit dem relativ hoch ans Sitzrohr angeschweißten und geraden Oberrohr könntest du im Zweifelsfall auch schon ein Problem mit der Überstandshöhe bekommen. Wie Rose auf die Behauptung kommt, das Größe S Rad sei für "bis 160cm" und Schrittlänge "66-71cm" empfehlenswert, ist mir beim Betrachten der Geometriedaten absolut schleierhaft


----------



## blondulo (29. Mai 2015)

Mein Stomp hatt nur 100mm Federweg gehabt - war eher eine Rennmaschine. Genau der Lisi-Osl Trail hat mir viel Freude bereitet.
Ich habe bei Rose nach der Überstandshöhe gefragt, die Herren dort scheinen aber überfragt zu sein. Canyon hat für mich eine ziemlich knappe Überstandshöhe von 766mm (menie Schrittlänge ist 77cm)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2015)

Das Rad ist sowieso nur noch in M und L verfügbar.
Stimmt, das Simplon Dozer ist das All-Mountain!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMC-Trailfox...36?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item33787332b4
Das Rad hab ich, damit komm ich auch bei derselben Schrittlänge mit der Überstandshöhe einigermaßen klar, obwohl es auch nicht üppig ist. Bergab passt, bergauf ist´s eng.


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2015)

blondulo schrieb:


> Mein Stomp hatt nur 100mm Federweg gehabt - war eher eine Rennmaschine.



Naja, wie schon geschrieben, das Crystal Stoker ist von den Geometrie-Daten her genauso "Rennmaschine" wie das Stomp. Schau dir z.B. mal den Lenkwinkel an. Die 130mm Federweg an der Front machen es in meinen Augen noch lange nicht zum All-Mountain. Die Geometrie ist deutlich entscheidender für das Fahrverhalten als der nominelle Federweg. Und eben diese Geometrie finde ich persönlich am Crystal Stoker ziemlich suboptimal. Sowohl hinsichtlich deines Wunsches, keine "Rennmaschine" mehr zu fahren, als auch hinsichtlich deiner Körpergröße. Das Rose würde ich daher schon mal streichen. 

Wie bereits oben gesagt, wenn du mehr (oder schon reichlich für dein Einsatzgebiet) Federweg haben magst, schau dir lieber mal die folgenden beiden Räder an:
http://www.cheetah.de/bikes/woman-ladyspirit-am-und-enduro-konstruktion.html
https://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/Enduro+Bike+For+Ladies+Only+TYEE+FLO+++-38/
Beide gibt es mit 26'' Laufrädern als Komplettrad, was ich für deine Körpergröße auf gar keinen Fall für einen Fehler halten würde. 
Innerhalb deines Preisrahmens sind sie auch zu bekommen. Und es gibt vor allem kleine Rahmengrößen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2015)

Ein Cheetah (allerdings kein Lady) bin ich vor paar Jahren mal probegefahren auf dem Testival, das fuhr sich bergauf wie mit Treibanker und bergab nicht besser als mein uraltes Steppenwolf... Mit hat´s überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------

